# ministry of sound R&B anthems



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

3 cds of awesome music. Some of the tunes I haven't heard in years.

its missing one track though, house of pain and jump around!!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I saw the advert for this, looked/sounded good.


----------

